# BMW Explores the Future of Motorrad with its VISION NEXT 100 Concept



## Skeep (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the future looking design concept idea, however, for me, these designs seem to reflect a future, albeit, retro image. I am not sure why I say this, but for the fact that they look like images from Cartoon Books in the 50s. Images of a future were always with these sorts of design lines for cars and motorcycles, just sayin. Love the thinking but would prefer a design which did not depend on those images for their baseline.


----------

